# secret webmail location



## kp8 (May 17, 2006)

There is a web mail site for macosx.com users and i been asking for years (literally) why on earth is there NO LINK TO THE WEBMAIL PAGE anywhere on this site or on the macosx.com main page. There is TONS of info on how to buy the service, and plenty of info on how to set up your IMAP client and there is even a link to the company that makes the webmail software BUT NO WHERE DOES IT SAY WHERE TO LOG IN TO THE WEBMAIL!!!!!!!!!! I been asking.. and asking and i ask nice and i ask nasty and beg and i cry but macosx.com seems determined to keep the URL of the webmail top secret. For the love of all that is holy.. please put a link SOMEPLACE where your paying customers can find it. GRRRRRRRR * 10000000000 ... This is infuriating!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!

angry frustrated LONG TIME customer!!!

kevin at you know where yo.


----------



## BGmon (May 18, 2006)

Dude, did you try http://webmail.macosx.com ? takes you to http://webmail.macosx.com/imp/login.php
hint: a lot of places that have webmail have it at webmail.site.com 
Peace
BGmon


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2006)

Wow. I also was of the impression that they'd got rid of the webmail ages ago, when they changed their plans and pricing options. It annoyed me mildly at the time. While I'm pleased to see that I still have a webmail interface, I would not have known this had I not spotted this thread. Thanks kp8.

Edit: Wow, I never appreciated how well the Mail.app spam filter works until I just opened my email inbox on the webmail. 19 of my first 20 messages were spam.


----------

